# Cat fishing Livingston?



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2005)

Hey guys and gals, taking the wife and kids up to Livingston on the weekend of the 13th, we are staying at Northshore RV park off 190 by the bridge, I'm taking my boat any recommendation where I can put the kiddos on some fish, Rod and Reel or noodles. Have not fish the lake in a long time. Thanks.


----------



## natureboy (Jan 21, 2010)

*Catfish Livingston*

Cut'em,

Fish the south side of 190, the wind blown side. The shad are usually pushed up against the banks, bulkheads, and concrete slab or steps. Fish the flats next to the deep water or channel that swings in out close toward the bank. The best bite has been early in the morning or late in the evening on fresh shad. I fish with a cork with 3-4 foot leader attached to a #3 circle hook. Once the sun gets hot find underwater structure the fish should be there along with the bait fish. The white bass should be roaming all over the lake with the hot temps. It seems that the thermo climate is developing on the lake again with the hot weather. I wish you much luck


----------



## txpitdog (Jul 17, 2006)

Took my kiddos out one at a time this morning on a tandem kayak. Just like natureboy recommended we fished the docks and piling a on the wind blown side from 6:45-8:00. Caught 12 or so, not all were keepers but the bite was on. Used hotdog bites soaked in koolaid and garlic. Gonna hit it again in the morning and wear em out


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2005)

Thanks for the info Guys. I will give a report next weekend.


----------



## Gjennings13 (Jul 21, 2013)

Will be there on the 19th. Let us know how you did.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

Go to the south side of the bridge to the public launch early in the morning. Wait for a Carolina Skiff to be unloaded. The trailer will have small plants growing on it. Follow that Carolina Skiff. He will throw out about a 100 orange jugs. Go North or south of him and throw your jugs out in the same line that he throws his so you don't get in his way. He is usually on the fish cause he don't do it for fun. lol


----------



## yakinhoot (Jan 21, 2012)

*Get some pictures*

We would like to see your catch and the kids holding the fish.


----------



## TxDispatcher (Nov 29, 2011)

Cut'em, we've been parked at Northshore for a week now, but I haven't fished. I've been driving back and forth to work while the family enjoys the vacation  haha

It's been a few weeks since I've been on the water, but I'll let you know where we were catching them. I'm in an '06 King Ranch F350 on the back row. If you see me, just flag me down. I'll be there in a couple hours


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Gator gar said:


> Wait for a Carolina Skiff to be unloaded. He is usually on the fish cause he don't do it for fun. lol


It seems all the commercials on LL use Carolina Skiffs.


----------



## Jimmy Blue (Nov 20, 2013)

All the commercials I know use Carolina Skiffs.

Anybody know why?

I looked into them but found they don't ride much different from a jon boat.


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

The guys out of Trinity use John Boats. Richard and Kenneth who fish for Huntsville use a John boat as does Freddie at Marble seafood in Livingston. James, Pick and Louie all have Carolina Skiffs. Pick said everyday use in the winter would crack the welds in a John boat. His boat, anyway. That is why he has a skiff.


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2005)

Didn't catch any fish to speak if but the girls had a good time any how.


----------



## TxDispatcher (Nov 29, 2011)

That's all that matters :cheers: love the looks on their faces!


----------

